# Ridgid R2601 5" Sander Poor Quality



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear that it did not work out.

I tend to agree with your assessment of the LSA and just about everyone elses. Just adds revenue without providing a real solution to the customer. They should swap it out with a new unit, and fix it on their time and sell as factory refurbished, if they can.

But, I do appreciate you taking time to let us know how screwed up the system is and help others avoid the same problems.

Get the ETS 125 EQ if you are tired of mediocre products. Expensive, but you have to put a value on your time, the quality of the product, and just doing something that does not come with a lot of head aches.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Caught on fire? That would get my attention.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

The only thing I own made by Ridgid is a vacumn cleaner, like an orange Shop Vac…..!! I'm not much on Ridgid tools, or Grizzly, for that matter….Had some bad experiences with Grizzly several years ago, and I swore I'd never use another product they sell…..I tend to stick with the ones that "brought me to the dance", mainly Delta, DeWalt, Porter Cable, and that's because mine were made yeas ago when they were made in the USA…..Anymore I tend to shy away from Chinese crap, if I can…....You might as well just take your $$$$ and burn it for all the good it does to buy that junk…...But the vacumn has never let me down, and still going strong. It'll prolly catch fire and burn up tomorrow…...


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I bet if you brought it in and demanded a replacement, or store credit or something, they would do it. I'm sure they would try to get out of it, but every time they open their mouth, just interrupt them saying "It…caught…on…fire"


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your troubles with HD and Rigid. I own that sander as well as the oscillating belt/spindle sander and have had no problems. 
For sure, if I had experienced the problems you describe, the store manager and I would have a little talk and, I would have a refund before I left.


----------



## txsawyer (Jun 3, 2014)

Gentlemen,
Thank you all for your comments. I plan to return to HD and make a little more noise. Actually, I have owned a Rigid Shop Vac for years and really abused it. Replaced the filter a few times but It still runs very well. Maybe Rigid should stick to making vacs. I don't mind paying a premium for good, reliable, accurate tools. Seems like the manufacturers just don't understand that.. Thanks again, lots of terrific people on this site…


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the same sander for years, it has been working flawlessly.
In fact Rigid is my favorite brand of power tools.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

once upon a time, Rigid meant quality… those were the days.

Of course, they only made pipe threaders, pipe wrenches, and such back then, but what they did make, they made well.

Sorry about your luck. Demand a refund and buy a Dewalt. May not be a Festool, but at least mine hasn't caught fire.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Is that a picture of the 6 inch? I have the 5 inch and it doesn't look like that.


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow, now I know why I pay the extra bucks for Festool.


----------



## txsawyer (Jun 3, 2014)

Sorry, that is the wrong photo on this review. Your are correct, it is a photo of the 6" model, my terrific machine is the 5" R2601. Actually went back to HD, made a lot of noise but they were adamant about trying to fix it again. After all, it was only a small fire. The manager seemed to have a difficult time understanding what all the fuss was about. This machine is costing them a lot more to fix than to replace but it's their money. I just hope they keep track of my sander better than they protected our credit card info. BTW: I am looking at a DeWalt orbital sander to replace my reliable Rigid, no matter what HD does. Festool was another choice. Any thoughts?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

At this point I would be sending a letter to corporate. Ask them how much liability they are willing to except by sending you back a sander that has been repaired multiple times and caught fire. Are they waiting for your house to burn down? Wouldn't it be more sensible of two for them to offer you a replacement? Managers position is completely ridiculous.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Was looking for the R2601 online and found this ad. Apparently they can't tell what side is up. LOL
http://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-R2601-5-Inch-Random-Sander/dp/B001NIRNWG


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree with Ed. Write to their marketing department and let them know you are reaching 95000 woodworkers with your reviews. That should get their attention. I had to deal with their service also. Took for ever and the service center was close to me.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

The world of powertools right now is in desperately bad place. It's nearly all junk with some few exceptions.
All the old standbyes were bought up by big companies,, all the manufacturing is over seas and the materials are junk.
Powertools peeked in the 19990s and have been on a stead decline since.

Ridgid still makes excellent tools for plumbing industry. Very good tools for pipework. 
The powertools and pneumatics at H.D. have nothing to do with the company that designed and builds those pipe working tools.

Some of the best names in the business historically now make 100% junk. (porter cable!)


----------



## txsawyer (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you for all the replies and advice. Thought I should let y'all know the outcome to my problem. I did make some noise at Home Depot but I was pretty much ignored. However, I did contact Ridgid and someone actually called me. They have since replaced my sander with a new one, sent right to my door, no hassle. Quodoes to Ridgid for backing up their product. I'm sure they didn't make any money on this transaction. 
It was interesting that I was asked a few times by the Ridgid rep if I had the sander attached to a dust collection system. My answer; to keep dust down in my shop, I do most of my sanding outside without the dust bag attached whenever possible. The Home Depot folks told me that I should blow out the sander with compressed air after every use. I normally use my shop vac to clean the sander up after I'm done with it. Are they concerned about dust getting into a sander? Seems to me that a sander should be designed to work in a dusty environment. Nothing in the users manual mentioned cleaning with compressed air. Comments???
Happy Holidays to all of you….


----------



## mousejockey (May 6, 2010)

I bought one a few months ago after reading a review form a WW magazine. At first it seemed OK although it seemed to stop turning with any pressure applied. I hooked it to my Rigid shop vac and it seemed to be too much suction and stopped the spinning but worse I kept getting a huge static shock with the vac attached. Then I looked online and found more reviews, including this one. Others were getting shocked as well. Took it back. Bought a Festool and a vacuum, I never thought I'd spend that much on a vac or sander but they work great and the variable speed on the vac makes so much sense and they both seem top quality albiet way overpriced.


----------

